# Bild Hintergrund Transparent machen - Open Source Bildbearbeitungs Programm gesucht



## son gohan (4. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,
gibt es Open Source Bildbearbeitungs Programme die aehnlich gut sind wie Photoshop?
Ich habe hier ein Bild das will ich gerne transparent machen, es ist ein Kreis mit Pfeil drine, ich will das nur das weise vom Bild angezeigt wird und die Hintergrundfarbe soll transparent sein.


----------



## sheel (4. Oktober 2013)

http://www.hongkiat.com/blog/11-free-alternatives-softwares-to-adobe-photoshop/


----------



## son gohan (7. Oktober 2013)

gibt es irgend ein programm mit dem man gute kreise zeichnen kann, die kreise die ich zeichne sind nicht so optimal, schaut mal im anhang hier wie mein kreis aussieht, der hat nicht so eine optimale runde form am rand.


----------



## son gohan (7. Oktober 2013)

ich bin am ueberlgen ob man ein kreis nicht mit CSS irgendwie machen kann, aber nicht mit CSS3 weil das ist zu neu und wird nicht ueberall unterstuetzt, weis jemand ein guten Trick mit CSS ein Kreis zu machen, dann brauch ich kein Bild erstellen und mache den kreis mit CSS? Ansonsten lasse ich den Kreis wie er ist.


----------



## sheel (7. Oktober 2013)

http://css-tricks.com/examples/ShapesOfCSS/


----------



## son gohan (7. Oktober 2013)

border-radius: ist doch CSS3 oder? das wird zu selten unterstuetzt bei browsern, weil das noch zu neu ist.


----------



## sheel (7. Oktober 2013)

http://caniuse.com/#search=border-radius
Schaut doch gut aus.


----------



## son gohan (7. Oktober 2013)

hm naja, erst ab internet explorer 8.0, also ich benutze Internet Explorer sowieso seit Jahren nicht mehr, aber trotzdem, gefaellt mir nicht, das soll immerhin ein Logo werden und muss ueberall gleich sichtbar sein, dann nehm ich wohl doch besser ein bild dafuer.


----------

